# Anon-Proxy Configuration



## Euralis (Feb 15, 2008)

(I am using the latest version of debian)

Hello Guys, I could use some help setting up anon-proxy. A while back, I learned that google basically recorded everything that everyone does online, provided you are utilizing their search engine. Since then, I have been looking for ways to "dodge beneath their radar", and this proxy system, seem to indicate that it is one of them. So anyway guys, before I progress any further, I first wanted to ask, "Am I correct in thinking this will make me anonomous to most tracking methods on the internet?" If so, I would like to continue with the setup of this program.
Now, the reason why I am posting, is not because I get any weird error message, or am being aggrivated by some technical issue, this time it is plain and simple: I have no idea what its talking about. I have never had to setup a proxy before, and hence do not know what the things are that it is asking me to specify and how to find out what they are. I would be most appreciative of anyone gracious enough to take the time to explain this to me so I dont end up posting a "I cant get on the internet thread" after trying it myself.
Lets start with the basics, when I run the program (which is all text based in the terminal) this is what I first get:
mikeshome:/home/michael# anon-proxy --help
Usage: anon-proxy [OPTION...]
-j, --localproxy act as local proxy
-d, --daemon start as daemon [only for local proxy]
-n, --next=<iport> first mix of cascade [only for local proxy]
-a, --autoreconnect auto reconnects if connection to first mix
was lost [only for local proxy]
-p, --port=<[host:]port|path> listening on [host:]port|path [only for
local proxy]
-s, --socksport=<portnumber> listening port for socks
-l, --logdir=<dir> directory where log files go to [only for
local proxy]
-c, --config=<file> config file to use [for a real Mix in a
cascade]
-v, --version show version


Which of these do I need to hit first? (my guess was the config and ports) Could someone help me go through this?

Thanks for Reading,
Euralis


----------

